

Revenue at Craigslist Is Said to Top $100 Million - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/10/technology/internet/10craig.html

======
jnorthrop
First off, the story of Craigslist is a great story and I hope it continues
its successful path -- estimated $100m in revenue with 30 employees, woot!

On another note, wouldn't ebay have to report some sort of value for its 24%
stake in Craigslist? Couldn't you determine the company's value from that,
even though they are private?

------
physcab
I never really knew how Craigslist made money. I guess I never saw those
recruitment ads because I don't live in one of the cities given. Its an
interesting freemium model.

